# 1 hour Rodinal stan developement in the fridge



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2013)

and it works, read about it on Rangefinder forum that it works well for HP5, not sure if i have got it right but they don't look bad


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2013)

Next up, you simply MUST try the hot, new, hipster technique, the 47-minute Rodinal stand development in the bathtub! or the 55-minute Rodinal stand develop in the food panty closet! On, there's always the 66-minute Rodinal stand development on top of the refrigerator! All are simply too cool for school!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Next up, you simply MUST try the hot, new, hipster technique, the 47-minute Rodinal stand development in the bathtub! or the 55-minute Rodinal stand develop in the food panty closet! On, there's always the 66-minute Rodinal stand development on top of the refrigerator! All are simply too cool for school!



Gas mark 6 is next  soup started of at 17.5 degs and on the hour it was 13.2 degs


----------



## timor (Sep 8, 2013)

How about 24 hours stand development in bathtub ? I heard about it to. Only 1 ccm of rodinal per whole bathtub of water ! It's a hearsay, but supposedly it came out very pretty. 
In any case your pictures are pretty and not much grain like for HP5. :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2013)

timor said:


> How about 24 hours stand development in bathtub ? I heard about it to. Only 1 ccm of rodinal per whole bathtub of water ! It's a hearsay, but supposedly it came out very pretty.
> In any case your pictures are pretty and not much grain like for HP5. :thumbup:



I think the hottub method has got to also have a busty blonde


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2013)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > How about 24 hours stand development in bathtub ? I heard about it to. Only 1 ccm of rodinal per whole bathtub of water ! It's a hearsay, but supposedly it came out very pretty.
> ...



I've heard that TWO petite redheads will make it finish faster...


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

Dilution 1:500 blood of a busty virgin blond to (non-holy) distilled water
Agitate continuously 1 minute
Let stand 666 minutes in coffin, whilst reciting Necronomicon.
Fix with unicorn tears 1 minute, agitating with a gentle and mournful inversion at 30 seconds.
If the subject is pure of heart, rinse in the wash water from boiled cockatrice feathers, and hang dry. If not, rinse in Kodak photo flo and hang dry.
Clothespins crafted from remnants of the doors to King Solomon's temple preferred for maximum acutance. If unavailable, binder clips will suffice.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I've heard that TWO petite redheads will make it finish faster...



It would make me finish faster


----------



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Dilution 1:500 blood of a busty virgin blond to (non-holy) distilled water
> Agitate continuously 1 minute
> Let stand 666 minutes in coffin, whilst reciting Necronomicon.
> Fix with unicorn tears 1 minute, agitating with a gentle and mournful inversion at 30 seconds.
> ...



Sounds good


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

Kidding aside, temperature obviously does make a difference in development.  What exactly is the alleged advantage of using the refrigerator, though, chemically speaking? As opposed to just letting it soak a bit less than 1 hour?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Kidding aside, temperature obviously does make a difference in development.  What exactly is the alleged advantage of using the refrigerator, though, chemically speaking? As opposed to just letting it soak a bit less than 1 hour?



It is something i have read on Rangefinder forum about rodinal and HP5 in the old day rodinal used to be used at 18 degrees and not 20 like it says now


----------

